# Best Pay-As-You-Go mobile phone operator



## boss666 (May 4, 2011)

Hey folks,

I'm moving to Zaragoza, Spain in a few weeks and managed to get O2 to unlock my iPhone so I can use my phone in Spain.

I'd rather not get a contract as I'll most likely have to pay a large deposit as I've not lived in Spain before so will end up getting a pay as you go phone.

What network would people recommend me going on? I'd be using it mostly for emails and other data-related stuff so the one that offers the best value for 3G data would come before the price of texts and especially calls.

Hope you can help!

Thanks,

Ben


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

boss666 said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> I'm moving to Zaragoza, Spain in a few weeks and managed to get O2 to unlock my iPhone so I can use my phone in Spain.
> 
> ...


I recommend Yoigo, a Spanish company and very good value. Recently though the the big operators like Movistar and Orange have cottoned on and are now matching their low prices.

There is no deposit required for a contract, incidentally. And you get a better phone with a contract!

Yoigo.- El operador de telefonía móvil con tarifas baratas, móviles e internet para el ordenador.


----------



## spanishhopeful (Jan 28, 2011)

I Wholeheartedly agree with alcalaina. I have been with yoigo for 7 weeks now and have the iPhone too. I pay 8 euros a motlnth for the data connection and only 8c a minute with 8c connection fee. This is all on pay as you go. I have no real need to go contract as I use skype on my iPhone for all calls.

If you want a good pay as you go provider with good coverage go yoigo!!

Pete


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Been with Yoigo for nearly a year and no problems at all. Avoid moviestar is my advice...


----------



## boss666 (May 4, 2011)

Thanks for all your replies. Does Yoigo have shops or is it just online? I'm going to Barcelona for a few days first so would be best if I could get the SIM there.

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## spanishhopeful (Jan 28, 2011)

Yoigo have a shop yes, you can also get the sims in the phone house too.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

boss666 said:


> Thanks for all your replies. Does Yoigo have shops or is it just online? I'm going to Barcelona for a few days first so would be best if I could get the SIM there.
> 
> Thanks again for your help.


They have Yoigo shops or stalls in most shopping centres, and the independent phone shops also sell them. Here´s a list of Barcelona ones.

Yoigo - Tiendas.


----------



## boss666 (May 4, 2011)

Thanks a lot, I'll get one as soon as I get there. Hopefully someone will speak English as my Spanish is not the best at the moment.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

boss666 said:


> Thanks a lot, I'll get one as soon as I get there. Hopefully someone will speak English as my Spanish is not the best at the moment.


Best to sort out exactly what you want in advance then - write it down or print out the web page. Most young Spanish people can speak a bit of English but you can´t rely on it.

Your best bet from what you describe is a _Tarjeta del Ocho con Bono Internet_.

Yoigo – Tarifas para móvil de Contrato y de Tarjeta de Yoigo


----------



## boss666 (May 4, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> Best to sort out exactly what you want in advance then - write it down or print out the web page. Most young Spanish people can speak a bit of English but you can´t rely on it.
> 
> Your best bet from what you describe is a _Tarjeta del Ocho con Bono Internet_.
> 
> Yoigo – Tarifas para móvil de Contrato y de Tarjeta de Yoigo


Good idea! I'll do just that.


----------



## NotinUse (Oct 3, 2009)

I would plump for PAYG Hits mobile http://www.hitsmobile.es/en/web/guest/home they use the Vodafone network which I had before they disconnected me. 
With Hits though everything is cheaper plus all messages you get are in English, and the online accounts are in English or Spanish. Top up anywhere or online using CC/DC min topup is €5

Agree stay clear of Moviestar but i would also add Vodafone and Orange


----------



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

If you're mostly after data maybe this one?

Nueva Tarifa Total. Mejor que una Tarifa Plana. MÁSmovil

The headline figure is a bit misleading.. it's a minimum of 14 Euros a month.


You can buy Spanish sims in the UK on ebay but check it'll turn up in time.


----------

